# ???new Outback???



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a new/used tt in the next year. I am trying to make the right decision!! I am in love with the 18RS floor plan. I would love any and all comments on this. Some information that will impact my decision on what to purchase...I drive a Ram 1500 5.9 - liter engine w/upgrade air intake and exhaust. I currently own a 94' Aliner in excellent condition, reason's to replace - need an actual bed (not a jack knife sofa), bathroom, and storage. I know my demands are real reasonable (I get chuckles at Camping World). As for who would be using the tt - myself, wonderful husband and 2 Jack Russell's. This year we spent almost 2 months in our tt, would spend more if I had my above requests. I am looking for anything that anyone out there can tell me about this tt. Even if it is personal preferences!

Thanks Alot


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jodeelynn
















to Outbackers! 

You have made an excellent choice to consider an Outback as your next tt








Personally I don't have any first hand experience or opinions about the 18rs, but hopefully someone who has one will chime in.

Happy shopping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan, JodeeLynn!!! I don't have any experience with the 18rs but there are others on here who will.

Personal preferences, you say ...yup - we've sure got them!!!







We're on our 2nd Outback - and we expect not to replace this one until it wears out!!! Even then, we will NOT (given the choice) own anything other than another Outback! We hunted long & hard for the BEST - and we found it! Why would we ever look elsewhere? Our 1st Outback was the 25rss (towed by a Toyota 4Runner) and we now have a 28krs 'toybox' (towed by a Toyota Tundra). Our family is 2 adult 2-leggeds and 2 4-leggeds (Shelties), with occassional guests of both varieties. We enjoy our Big Rolling Kennel (yep - the *BRK*) as much as possible for everything from "casual" weekend camping to serving as our hotel-on-wheels when travelling to dogshows, orchid competitions, and bagpiping events. No more getting 'competition ready' in a tent and there's just no match for relaxing under the awning at the showsite and watching the lines of traffic arrive & depart !!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278

In our poll (which means very little







) we have 4 members with that model. The 21RS is a very similar floorplan and is one of the most popular. I do not know if the extra weight or length would make a difference to you, its just a thought.

Welcome to the forum









You might even consider joining us for the factory rally in July and get to see where your trailer was built.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10748

John


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I believe I read somewhere that the 18 is being discontinued for 08. Personally, I think the 21 is nice because you get extra space for not much more weight or length. The bottom bunk folds up so you can use that space for storage or cabinets if you wish to do that. I really wish I had gone with the 23krs for the extra room.

All said though, the outback is a great TT no matter what the floorplan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I'd suggest you look at the 23 footer. I think you will outgrow the 18' sooner than you think.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I would suggest the 23 footer too (of course this is what we have!







) We are two adult humans and a neapolitain mastiff (plus two dirt bikes and gear) and I could not imagine anything smaller - of course the bikes take up some space....

Welcome to Outbackers - your gonna love it here!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I would suggest the 23 footer too (of course this is what we have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's now all suggest the 35' Sydney's!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I would suggest the 23 footer too (of course this is what we have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's now all suggest the 35' Sydney's!








[/quote]

Ok...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would suggest the 23 footer too (of course this is what we have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's now all suggest the 35' Sydney's!








[/quote]

Ok...








[/quote]
Have you thought about the 32BHDS.....We love ours...

Just kidding. WELCOME and Good Luck in your search. You will learn a lot here. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


I agree 1000%

I have a 23RS and love it ... an 18 would be cute at first then cramped later on... IMO


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Either way you go, I would recommend pricing any local dealer against Holman RV in Cincinnati. Here is a link to their website: Holman RV link

The local dealers would not match (or come close to matching) the price I got at Holman even with delivery added on.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the 21rs ... it pulls quite necely behind my F-150 ... the 18 seems like it would be a bit small ... haven't seen one personally ... would rather have had the 23, but I bought mine used, so I really didn't have a choice ...









... just my .02


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, JodeeLynn!*








First off, you are to be commended on your great taste, in being drawn to the Outback!







No bias here... nope!

A number of people have mentioned the 21RS and 23RS as alternatives. I tend to agree a little more room would be nice, but of course that is personal preference. The question I would ask, is how much time do you spend in your trailer? If it's just a place to sleep, cook and such, while preferring to spend most of your time outdoors, then the 18RS would be a great trailer. IF you spend a lot of time in the trailer, I think it would get small in a hurry.

In any case, glad to have you in the family!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with Florida diesel. We live VERY close to Holman but have seen many new OB owners purchase from them and they have traveled many miles to get it. Good luck and I agree with the others that the 18 would get cramped. Check out the 21 or 23. Good luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I would suggest the 21, too. Granted, I've never had one, but I always think bigger is better!









Welcome to our little piece of the 'net.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What is the max tow/tongue weight of your truck? Then get the biggest TT that you can safely tow. If your 5.9 is a diesel then you should be able to tow a 25rss, with its side slide out you'll be able to step around your dogs when they lie in the middle of the floor. James


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Isn't the 23rs just a stretched 21rs with a bigger bed up front. Unless you need the extra sleep room, and can handle something a bit bigger than the 18rs, the 21rs may be a great choice. Otherwise, you can't go wrong with the 18rs and it's an Outback.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I don't have the model you are looking at, but I am very happy with my Outback and think you would be also.


----------

